# Damn draw length



## BIGCHRIS (Nov 15, 2009)

Well i found out today that my draw length is 31.5" which previously i didnt know because noone ever checked. Apparently this means i am limited on what kind of bow i can get and that kinda blows. Anyone else have a huge wingspan and large but proportiinal arms and what kind of bow do you have that doesnt cost a grand?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

BIGCHRIS said:


> Well i found out today that my draw length is 31.5" which previously i didnt know because noone ever checked. Apparently this means i am limited on what kind of bow i can get and that kinda blows. Anyone else have a huge wingspan and large but proportiinal arms and what kind of bow do you have that doesnt cost a grand?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC


Make your release loop longer that can add an inch or two. I have a friend whos 6'3 and we did that for him and it worked fine.


=BASS


----------



## BIGCHRIS (Nov 15, 2009)

Im just going by what the guy at the archery shop told me....would it b possible to get a bow with 30" or is that gonna mess me up?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Measure from the center of your sternum to the first crease in your wrist, a bit more accurate than the wingspan / 2 what is your wingspan anyway?


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

basshunter125 said:


> Make your release loop longer that can add an inch or two. I have a friend whos 6'3 and we did that for him and it worked fine.
> 
> 
> =BASS


All this does is move your anchor point back. Draw length is a physical thing you cannot really change.


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

454casull said:


> All this does is move your anchor point back. Draw length is a physical thing you cannot really change.


It adds length too. Your anchor point will change obviously. Ive done it before.


=BASS


----------



## BIGCHRIS (Nov 15, 2009)

Well when he measured me by my sternum i was 30" and when he did my wingspan it is 79"....i am 6'3, he told me that it is unusual because my wingspan is 4 inches longer than my height. He said i am only really limited to bows that are 31". Well that puts all the bows out of my price range just bare. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## dooman (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow, do you have scabs on your knuckles from them dragging on the ground.:lol:


----------



## BIGCHRIS (Nov 15, 2009)

Its hard to find dress shirts lemme tell ya.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm almost the same length 31.75. AND left handed to boot. Really knocked down the pick of bows with that combo. Ended up with a bear bow and an overdraw..........this was quite a while ago but its still on the bow and shoots like a trooper........ I even shoot fingers to boot......:lol:


----------



## hillsdale (May 23, 2010)

Don't complain to much guys, you can generate a lot of energy with that 
draw length. I have a 27" draw length. I will trade you any day.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## big show (Sep 10, 2007)

Do you object to crossbows? Seems like it would be an affordable option.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BIGCHRIS (Nov 15, 2009)

Id b on the fence with that

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## tmilldrummer (Feb 7, 2012)

I am in the same boat. I am 6'5" and therefore have never bought a new bow... I use bows that are too small for me and my left arm is always bent. On the plus side I never whack my arm with the string. Honestly I don't feel like I could get any more accurate even if I had a bow that was my size, but how would I know since I've never shot one my size...


----------



## big show (Sep 10, 2007)

BIGCHRIS said:


> Id b on the fence with that
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC


I'm not surprised
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GladwinHunter777 (Jan 26, 2012)

I think you can order Athens bows with that draw length. You could probably get one of their more expensive bows with that draw length for $850. Or even go with a cheaper model.

GH777

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

You may be able to find a Z9 for a discounted price. I think those were made for those with the wingspan of an albatross 

I hear ya on dress shirts...skinny neck and a 36/37 arm is impossible to find.


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

Check out Strothers bows. I they have longer draws and there a little cheaper.


----------



## BIGCHRIS (Nov 15, 2009)

big show said:


> I'm not surprised
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Why do you say that?

I only have a budget between $400-550 so anything above that im s.o.l.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

BIGCHRIS said:


> Well when he measured me by my sternum i was 30" and when he did my wingspan it is 79"....i am 6'3, he told me that it is unusual because my wingspan is 4 inches longer than my height. He said i am only really limited to bows that are 31". Well that puts all the bows out of my price range just bare.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC


Did you actually draw a bow or were you guys just measuring?

To the longer D-loop suggestion. If the string is 1-2" in front of the shooters face do you really think any consistant shooting can occur? Inspite of the location of the anchor of the release hand? The only thing worse than being a long draw shooter is being a long draw left handed shooter!


----------

